# Are ponies judged fairly against horses? More pics.



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

Sorry I had to repost. For some reason I couldn't add more pictures to my original one. My son took these pictures so they might not be helpful for the purpose of my question, but it's all I have. Pictures are from both shows and earlier in the year when the pony still had his winter coat. Thank for all the comments on my other post......

As I posted earlier, I though halter was only judged on horse/pony conformation?


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

I should have noted, for all the people who didn't see my other post, I was concerned that my daughters pony wasn't being fairly judged. She had the only pony in the group both shows with exception of a yearling horse. She has placed second to last in both shows only winning over a horse that was very swayback and old. Thanks


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

This is a fine looking pony. Do you know the breed?


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Just a couple weekends ago this mini horse beat my son in a halter class at an all breed show. His mare previously has never been beat in a halter class. He was quite upset, but I had to point out this was a nice mini and well deserved champion. There was a mixed bag of horses at this show from stock horses, fresians to the mini horse who won it. This judge was a aqha breeder and trainer of ranch versatality horses she didn't discriminate and picked the best horse of the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

anndankev said:


> This is a fine looking pony. Do you know the breed?


Thanks anndankey.....He is grade, so its only a guess what breed he is. I've had several people guess welsh/hackney. The lady I bought him from said he was crossed with morgan. She had him from 6 weeks to 11 years. Then we bought him last year as a stud and had him cut. Last October.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I once, long ago, saw an episode of The Rifleman where he brought home a pinto pony for his son that was built just like that. Still to this day I picture that pony in my mind as the ideal size/build for a youth pony.

Your pony is just like that, except for less white (which I also like).

PS Now at my age I think of that pony as the perfect cart pony for myself. Haha. Greentree's pony in her avatar always reminds me of that pony also.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

May I ask what divisions/disciplines your daughter showed in?

Ultimately, there will always be bias in the showring. There shouldn't be, but there is.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

oh my goodness, he is very adorable. 

could be politics at work. unfortunately i have seen it happen many times. 

winning isn't everything

i stopped showing when i was younger, when i realized the bigger barns, bigger name trainers were winning regardless of what was really going on in the ring.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

that is thing about open shows:-(,most often the judges are just a local horse person/trainer .many tend to judge to their scope of knowledge & familiarity hence find the breed /discipline bias shows through more often than not:frown_color:. Many are not as experienced with ponies & can't judge them appropriately .


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

Zexious said:


> May I ask what divisions/disciplines your daughter showed in?
> 
> Ultimately, there will always be bias in the showring. There shouldn't be, but there is.


Halter, showmanship, walk trot and walk trot equitation. She is a advanced beginner rider. 1 year experience with horses.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In the UK children mostly compete against children and ponies against similar type ponies which seems to make a more level playing field


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

4hoofbeat said:


> oh my goodness, he is very adorable.
> 
> could be politics at work. unfortunately i have seen it happen many times.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, and yes I do realize more than you know that winning isn't everything. My daughter excelled at competitive gymnastics and swim. (And she was almost unbeatable) She burned out after a few years. I bought a pony for her to relax and enjoy. No more long practice and training. I had horses as a kid and loved them. BUT, she wants to show and I want to give her the right tools if that is what she want to do. And if she ask why did I come in last, I want to work on what I did wrong. I want to give her an answer.

She came home with a 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place....All were last place and she had a big smile on her face. She said I had a great time. I can't wait till the next show. Very, very good sport


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

ragrobin4 said:


> Thank you, and yes I do realize more than you know that winning isn't everything. My daughter excelled at competitive gymnastics and swim. (And she was almost unbeatable) She burned out after a few years. I bought a pony for her to relax and enjoy. No more long practice and training. I had horses as a kid and loved them. BUT, she wants to show and I want to give her the right tools if that is what she want to do. And if she ask why did I come in last, I want to work on what I did wrong. I want to give her an answer.
> 
> She came home with a 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th place....All were last place and she had a big smile on her face. She said I had a great time. I can't wait till the next show. Very, very good sport


Awesome attitude for her to have! 

Could you video tape her shows, and you and her can sit down to watch, so if she has those questions you two can come up with an answer together?


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

ragrobin4 said:


> He is grade, so its only a guess what breed he is. I've had several people guess welsh/hackney. The lady I bought him from said he was crossed with morgan.


You are going to be especially at the whim of the judge in a halter class. Let's look at this from a judge's perspective. The judge looks at conformation based on breed. All "good" judges in my neck of the woods can tell the good and bad of several breeds including a minimum of QHs, thoroughbreds, walkers, foxtrotters, morgans, arabs, saddlebreds, appies and probably some draft and pony breeds.

But what are the conformational standards for a mixed breed? The judge is left in a quandary there. Is that morab an ugly arab or an especially attractive morgan? (Yes, I know they have standards for morabs to hide the fact that morabs are really just ugly arabs.)


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

he is beautiful! I wish had a horse like that! If those judges don't judge him first then you should put him in a different show. Those judges must be pretty mean to put him in last. I hope you get better results next time.


----------

